

Simulating the Human Brain with Supercomputers - JacobIrwin
http://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2012/11/20/the-progress-of-simulating-the-human-brain-using-computers/

======
mtgx
I fear only a quantum computer will be able to match and exceed a human brain,
although these projects should help us better understand the brain and what
type of "software" we'll need to emulate the brain until we get to that point.

~~~
JacobIrwin
Quantum computing was the first thing that popped in my mind during this
article's opening paragraphs - had to forcibly block it out to stay on track.

